# Garagentorsteuerung



## meguala (19 Mai 2011)

Guten Tag

Wir haben die im Anhang zu sehende Aufgabe gestellt bekommen.
Hat jemand diese Aufgabe schon mal programmiert?
Habe schon zu viele Stunden mit herumbasteln verbracht, daher wäre ich dankbar um Tipps oder Lösungen.

Wir benutzen WinPLC V4.53

Problematisch ist für mich vor allem, dass beim nächsten Impuls das Tor nicht gerade in die andere Richtung fährt,sondern als erstes stopt und erst dann in die andere Richtung fährt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sockenralf (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

poste mal, wie weit du bisher gekommen bist


MfG


----------



## meguala (19 Mai 2011)

Also die Ansteuerung des Tores funktioniert soweit schon mal,jedoch beim erneuten Drücken des Tasters sollte das Tor immer zuerst anhalten.

Vielleicht habe ich auch einen falschen Lösungsansatz???

Wäre es hilfreich wenn ich noch die Datei des Programms hochladen würde?

Mfg meguala


----------



## weristwieGott (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich fühle mich im FUP nicht so wohl, AWL ist mir bedeutend lieber. Habe mir desshalb Dein Programm nicht so genau angesehen.

Ich würde wenn das Tor läuft und der Taster betätigt wird, einen Merker setzen welcher mir den nächsten Befehl speichert (Auf oder Zu). Beim nächsten Tastimpuls entspechend Auf oder Zu ansteuern.

MfG

Michael


----------



## det (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo Meguala,

Versuch das Problem doch erstmal in Worte zu fassen. Z.B.:
-Taste1 gedrückt, Ausgang1 an
-Wenn Ausgang 1 an und Taste1 erneut gedrückt Ausgang1 aus und Lampe an mit Ausschaltverzögerung.
-Wenn Ausgang1 länger als 30sec. an dann Fehler.
und so weiter, bis Du alle Bedingungen definiert hast
Eine Schrittkette mit Verzweigung könnte das ganze in definierte Bahnen lenken. Mal die Suche bemühen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## meguala (19 Mai 2011)

Also Ausgangslage in Simulation:
1 Sensor TorUnten aktiviert,sonst nichts
2 Taster 1 betätigen=>TorRauf aktiv
3 Taster erneut betätigen0>TorRunter aktiv

...und hier liegt das Problem,wenn ich den Taster erneut betätige(TorOben und TorUnten sind nicht aktiv) sollte jeder Ausgang inaktiv werden bis ich den Taster erneut betätige und erst dann das Tor seine Richtung ändert

Wäre enorm dankbar um einen Lösungsansatz oder eine Lösung.

Vielen Dank

Lg meguala


----------



## Rudi (19 Mai 2011)

Hast Du doch schon die Bedingungen geschrieben ! Wo liegt noch das Problem?


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

meguala schrieb:


> Also Ausgangslage in Simulation:
> 1 Sensor TorUnten aktiviert,sonst nichts
> 2 Taster 1 betätigen=>TorRauf aktiv
> 3 Taster erneut betätigen0>TorRunter aktiv
> ...



Also der Impuls vom Taster hast du.
Wenn das Tor geschlossen ist und der Impuls kommt, dann Setze Merker TorAuf.
Wenn das Tor offen ist und der Impuls kommt setze Merker TorSchliessen.
Wenn eine Bewegung aktiv ist und der Impuls kommt, setze Merker Stopp.
Die Merker zurücksetzen wenn Tor offen bzw geschlossen ist und der dritte Merker wird zurückgesetzt, wenn wieder ein Impuls kommt.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## meguala (19 Mai 2011)

Bin alles andere als ein Experte....
Was meinst du mit Bedingungen?


----------



## meguala (19 Mai 2011)

*Kleiner Erfolg*

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge.

Hab mir eure Vorschläge zu Herzen genommen und nochmal den FUP Katalog durchgestöbert.

Und plötzlich......Ahaaaa

Der Trick war nun, statt RS FlipFlop ein SR FlipFlop (rücksetzdominant) zu nehmen und ein wenig umverdrahten und nun klappt es.

Als nächstes werde ich mich mal an die Beleuchtung und Fehler Programmierung machen. Werde bestimmt noch einige Fragen haben.

Wenn gewünscht, kann ich den aktuellen FUP nochmals hochladen??,

Lg meguala


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 Mai 2011)

... du könntest es vielleicht auch mal mit einem Zähler probieren ...
Den taktest du mit dem Taster hoch. Ist er > 3 dann löscht du ihn wieder.
Ist er 0 oder 2 passiert nichts.
Ist er 1 dann fährt das Tor hoch.
Ist er 3 dann fährt das Tor runter.
Ist er 1 oder 3 dann startest du gleichzeitig noch einen Timer (z.B. 10s) nach dessen Ablauf du den Zähler auch weitertaktest (damit das Ding sich auch selbst abschalten kann).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## meguala (20 Mai 2011)

Ja das mit dem Zähler habe ich schon mal versucht aber
mit WinPLC macht das nicht wirklich Spass!!
Die Lösung fände ich aber auch sehr elegant!!
Hab das Projekt heute morgen fertig gestellt und soweit
funktioniert alles!!

Wenns wer ansehen oder haben will,einfach melden!

Lg meguala


----------



## Rudi (20 Mai 2011)

Ich würde mir das mal ansehen. Wenigstens um zu meckern was mir nicht gefällt


----------



## meguala (20 Mai 2011)

Hallo Rudi

Stelle dir hier mal die Datei rein.Falls du lieber nur Bilder möchtest einfach nochmal melden.
Bin offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik.......

Lg meguala


----------



## bike (20 Mai 2011)

meguala schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi
> 
> Stelle dir hier mal die Datei rein.Falls du lieber nur Bilder möchtest einfach nochmal melden.
> Bin offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik.......
> ...




Also ich würde nicht alles in OB schreiben.
Außerdem ist dein Fehler mit den Ausgängen nur nicht so ganz glücklich gelöst.
Ich würde für jeden Fehler einen eigenen Merker bilden, dann kannst du die besser auswerten. 

Es gut für den Anfang. :s12: 


bike


----------



## Rudi (20 Mai 2011)

meguala schrieb:


> Hallo Rudi
> 
> Stelle dir hier mal die Datei rein.Falls du lieber nur Bilder möchtest einfach nochmal melden.
> Bin offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik.......
> ...



Hallo,
bin im Moment etwas gestresst. Werde mir das aber bei Gelegenheit gern ansehen und dann meinen Senf dazugeben.


----------

